# Big Fish



## Igottabigone (Oct 4, 2007)

What happened to big fish tackle?


----------



## Vivid Dawn (Nov 28, 2013)

It says the domain is available (technically on back order and "renew now" option). I'm HOPING they just missed a payment, and will buy it back soon?
I've slacked off on being active on there (and here!), cuz in winter I hibernate. I was planning to get back into fishing next month, after I recover from a heart procedure on Wednesday.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

It expired on 4/23 and is pending renewal or deletion,according to their web page.


----------



## americanforkdude (Sep 13, 2007)

I hope they get it back soon, I'm sure the members would gladly pay the renewal fee.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

Uh, oh. Does that mean that their thousand lurkers will come over here now? :shock: Quick, hide the special reports from the hotspotters. ;-)


Seriously, I have a few friends over there that I routinely communicate with thru their PM service. It would be a bummer if they are done. However, as busy as they have been traffic wise, I'm sure they'll be up and running again soon.


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

:roll:It would be a travesty


----------



## Vivid Dawn (Nov 28, 2013)

It's back now.

And I hope I'll get back into the whole fishing thing next month! I should bookmark this forum too, huh?


----------

